# funny fish habits



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

i just thought id start a thread that was all about the funny/odd/cool things your fish do , to get your attention , so they can be fed ?? 

any fish/pet owner is welcome to share 

ok ill go first !! 
my big niger catfish lets me know hes hungry , by smacking the airstone ball against the glass , til he is fed !! spoiled rotten ..(MASSIVORES)

my jumbo loaches beg like puppy dogs in a big group , up and down , up and down , over and over !! and of course they get what the want ..lol (LBW)

my rtg just goes to his feeding spot anytime im near the tank , fish related or not !! lol (LBW ,ARO STICKS )


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

my nile tilapia has taken to smacking water over the tank top when he doesn't approve of my dinner selection or when I ignore his begging. never actually see it, just clean up after it


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Ursus sapien said:


> my nile tilapia has taken to smacking water over the tank top when he doesn't approve of my dinner selection or when I ignore his begging. never actually see it, just clean up after it


wow thanks i guess nobody else ??


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

ok - my turn...!!

Out of all the weird and goofy things my fish do (and trust me, they do A LOT of weird and goofy things - they kinda take after me ), my absolute favorite has to be the loaches. I just LOVE watching their dolphin dance - that`s what I call their up down, up down dance that you described. Some mornings they do it for hours. I never get tired of watching it.

I also get a kick out of feeding the discus. Even the wilds will eat out of my hand now. I think that`s pretty neat too.

Oh, and my white crayfish climbs up a large plant and will take food from me, but I have to admit - I`m a little scared of that guy......his pinchers are HUGE


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

my flowerhorns arent to crazy. they just look at me the then the top of the tank then back at me and then up and repeat till they are fed. or if i am doing a water change they will just bite my hand so i feed them


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

thanks shelly

i guess , we can coin it the "dolphin dance " ..lol ?? 



Embersmom said:


> ok - my turn...!!
> 
> Out of all the weird and goofy things my fish do (and trust me, they do A LOT of weird and goofy things - they kinda take after me ), my absolute favorite has to be the loaches. I just LOVE watching their dolphin dance - that`s what I call their up down, up down dance that you described. Some mornings they do it for hours. I never get tired of watching it.
> 
> ...


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

My electric eel bashes around all the decor I had in the tank if he was not fed twice a day. Because of this I had to make his tank really bare and have nothing in it. Everytime though I open the lid of the tank he swims right up to the top of the tank about 2" below the water and waits. I feed him with a skwer because when I feed him basa it floats, always get a little shock.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

My aro jumps and bang the lid if he is hungry and i don't give him any attention LOL.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

My baby kribs have gotten used to me turning off the filter to feed them with a turkey baster. So now whenever I turn it off they all come up to the front glass and wait for food.

The funny thing is they are usually scattered all over the tank, and when you get close to the tank they actually stay just above the gravel and don't move so as to hide I guess, so I can't see many of them very well. So what I do when I want to count them of check up on them, is that I go and turn off the filter.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

my rhino pleco is like your pleco justin.....he assumes the position....


----------



## marcincan (Apr 21, 2010)

My Little Clown Loach Googli has taken to sleeping on a big rock in the middle of the tank and keeps drifting off the rock and in to the current and bumping in to all the other fish and just goes right back to to rock to do it again... oh ya it's the same time everyday


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

marcincan said:


> My Little Clown Loach Googli has taken to sleeping on a big rock in the middle of the tank and keeps drifting off the rock and in to the current and bumping in to all the other fish and just goes right back to to rock to do it again... oh ya it's the same time everyday


ya loaches are the best ! , i could not imagine my tank without them [email protected]!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

My Pbass rushes straight to the front of the tank when he sees me coming.
and then chases the sevrums away when they try to join him.
i love this fish is almost as good as a dog....


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Adz1 said:


> My Pbass rushes straight to the front of the tank when he sees me coming.
> and then chases the sevrums away when they try to join him.
> i love this fish is almost as good as a dog....


ya mine do as well !! they are # 1 beggers those bass ..

you interested in another one buds ??

pm me


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not really a habit, but nothing is funnier than watching my telescope goldfish scramble for food that they can smell as soon as it hits the water but can't see where it is because their eyes are pointed in completely opposite directions.

You can drop it right in front of their nose and watch them whirl around... _WHEREISITWHEREISITWHIEREISIT! I smell it but I can't see it!!!_

And then once they see it they have to chase it down in the filter current... watching those guys trying to swim fast is like watching a fat kid trying to paddle on an inner tube


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

i cant believe the puffer addicts have not posted on this thread ? lmfao ? 

where are you guys [email protected]!


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

My loaches have all the same habits of everyone elses... with the exception of the sleeping and floating. Mine anchor themselves down first lol

However, my platinum plakat Xavier has gotten into the habit of hopping in and out of the water when he wants food, which is all the time, and when you put your hand over the tank with a pellet... he jumps straight out to try and take it from you. Thank god we have a lid, this is an hourly occurance, the hopping.


----------



## marcincan (Apr 21, 2010)

as i read this thread my Clown Loach googlo just drifted upside down in to a school of 7 zebra Danios racing at the top of the tank... They are just crazy !!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

snowflakie said:


> My loaches have all the same habits of everyone elses... with the exception of the sleeping and floating. Mine anchor themselves down first lol
> 
> However, my platinum plakat Xavier has gotten into the habit of hopping in and out of the water when he wants food, which is all the time, and when you put your hand over the tank with a pellet... he jumps straight out to try and take it from you. Thank god we have a lid, this is an hourly occurance, the hopping.


i would really love to see a vid of your plakat doing his i'm hungry jump...


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll see what I can do! My camera isn't so good and if he's like any other living being, he won't "perform" when I want him to!! lol


----------



## lauraf (May 4, 2010)

I have a fry tank (not with little fry anymore!) in my kitchen with four-month old angel juvies. They _know_ the difference between me going for a spatula beside their tank, or me with a container of fish food in my hand. There are eleven of them, bodies about the size of a quarter, and all eleven line up like cancan dancers to wiggle in unison when they see me with the fish food container


----------



## yuju (Apr 21, 2010)

weather loaches passing gas...


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

my puffer gets gas and you can see little bubble floating to the surface from time to time ...

he also snarls at me and tries to swim at me through the glass when he thinks that he should be fed.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Kaleeko our Mbu & Nala our Fahaka will come up to the top whenever they see us.. begging for food of course. Nala will follow you around the tank, you can go to one side and she'll follow you, and move to the other, she'll go sprinting over to see if you have any food yet.

Baloo our Congo likes to stick his nose out of the water half an inch when he knows we have food for him

Kaleeko & Nala make the cutest faces ever.. When they're curious they make a cute little ooh face.. hard to explain.. lol You can definitely tell when Kaleeko is pissed off!! lol


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

My gars wag it's tail like a puppy dog and beg for food.

My snakehead will become jumpy or start flaring at me if I give it the food it doesn't like but still eats them anyway. Lol!

My aba aba knifefish will pick up the food from a corner and drop it off where the pile of bichirs are as my bichirs are just too lazy to move. His feeding my bichirs.

All my lungfish will go up and stay still like a log and wait to be hand feed.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

In my previous hobby days I used to have a several clown loaches that shared a tank with 6 large angels and several other community fish. When it came feeding time, one of my clown loaches (Bozo) would literally swim upside down between the two from whiskers of my largest angels (Bubba) and would follow him around the tank. Bozo would them dive down, pick up some food and then swim to the top of the tank and spit out the food right in Bubba's face, alomost like he was feeding him....Bubba would usually eat what Bozo spit out...they were best buddies.


----------



## Arbitror (Sep 12, 2010)

My dwarf puffers will all group together and stare at the can of blood worms in my hand. If they want to be fed, they will just stare at my face when I look in. They all have also assumed sleeping positions! Some are pretty weird: Brian's Aquarium: Sleeping Habits


----------

